# I'm looney, and I'm proud of it, lol!



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

OMG , if you heard me talking baby talk to Abby, you would think I was a complete loon, and should go to the looney bin! Seriously. I mean, I know many of us like to say cute baby things to our pets, but I admit I go to the extreme! Oh my gosh, I would be sooooo embarrassed if any of you heard all of the baby talk stuff I say to her! In my defense though, Abby is a real " meow" talker, so it's super easy talking to her! She looks at me so darn sweetly, that I just can't resist going overboard with our conversations! 

First, when she wants to hang out with me, she touches me on the back of my shoulder, and then meows. OR, she'll just jump into my lap. Then she starts her little talk with me. She has the cutest little meows! Not rough or loud. But baby type meows. I ❤ it! So then of course I talk back to her. She just seems to take it all in, lol. Ohhhh, I love that sooooooooo much!!!!! 

She doesn't stay with me all that long. Maybe 6 to 7 minutes, and then she gets up to go somewhere else. But she does do it really often, so we have these little conversations quite often ( that is, when I'm laying down, or reclining in my chair). My other cats do cute things too, but not quite like what Abby does! It's so wonderful! ❤

Being a cat owner sure has so many rewards to it!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Loonies are people who have mad episodes during the full moon. I have found talking to animals to be soothing for myself and the animal. Sometimes they even talk back. i often talk to birds. one day a magpie replied to my "hello magpie" with "hello Eric!" There were three friends with me at the time and they all heard it and were amazed. To top that I was in a strange town 200 miles from home. How did that bird know my name. One of those things I'll never know.
eric


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

ALL I GOTTA SAY IS...............................................................................


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know how many times I have been on the phone and have had people tell me that my baby is crying. Of course, it was only my Siamese cats. I was so used to their racket that I never even noticed their "quiet crying".


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Charmed said:


> I don't know how many times I have been on the phone and have had people tell me that my baby is crying. Of course, it was only my Siamese cats. I was so used to their racket that I never even noticed their "quiet crying".


I've had that same issue, but it was my Bengal screaming! And his crying was never quiet


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> ALL I GOTTA SAY IS...............................................................................


Same here, MollyMuiMa!


----------

